# Mylocosound now works with the Revolution



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

In my last email, I mentioned that I had installed Revolution and MyLocoSound in one of my locos. The attached picture shows the result. The text below is a write up I did for the G Scale Mad web forum.

















_The Revolution__ was well packaged and presented. A quick start guide was included and full documentation on disk. It suggested that the up to date manual be downloaded from the web site so I did that. The manual was easy to read and the only issue was that the custom adaptor plug shown in the manual was nothing like the one in the box.

Although I installed it in a small loco, it was easy to fit everything in. The loco had twelve Ni-Cad batteries for a total of 14.4 volts. I used silicon to stick the MyLocoSound soundcard and the Revolution adaptor plug on top of the batteries. __The Revolution__ receiver then plugged in on top of these, double sided tape being used to ensure that there was no electrical contact between the Revolution receiver and the soundcard below it. This arrangement was excellent because it gave easy access to the soundcard adjustments and the Revolution fuses. 

Ahead of the batteries is a terminal block which I used to connect the 100 ohm resistors for the incandescent front and rear headlights. The headlights were rather dim and I realised later that the 100 ohm resistors were for a 24 volt input voltage so I will reduce the resistors to about 16 ohms when I get a chance.

The installation only took a couple of hours and worked at the first try. The only problem I had was that a wire in the auxiliary control harness broke at the plug and was impossible to repair. Fortunately I was not using the function on that wire so it didn't matter.

I used only two of the six auxiliary channels; one for the horn and one to switch on and off the cab light. Programming the transmitter was easy and interesting. The only issue I had was with the way the front and rear headlights change to show the direction of travel. On my RCS pushbutton controller the lights change as soon as you press the direction change button so that you can see which way the loco is going to move before pressing the accelerator button. On the Revolution the lights don't change until you press the accelerator button which makes delicate shunting manoeuvres difficult.

Currently I use RCS pushbutton controllers in the four battery locos on my railway. So would I replace them with the Revolution? No, it doesn't suit me. In my case, I commonly have two or three people running locos at the same time. The Revolution can handle up to 50 locos but to have 3 people sharing a transmitter would be chaotic. I could buy three Revolution transmitters but then things are getting too expensive. The RCS units are working fine and my visitors use them without problems so that's what I will continue with.

Anyway, the object of the exercise was to check that the Revolution and MyLocoSound are compatible which they are in all respects. You can see and hear the loco running, with the optional bell, here_

















Regards








Peter





















MYLOCOSOUND now works with the Aristo Revolution. Below is an email I received from the owner of MYLOCOSOUND. Jake


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't see any pictures, but your description sounds pretty cool.


----------

